# Tuna - Incomplete Protein?



## simon_a1466867920 (May 11, 2004)

I read that Tuna is an 'incomplete protein' and isnt as good a source of protein as chicken. Is this true? How can protein be incomplete? Surely protein is protein?

Si

8)


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Protein is made up of 22 amino acids. 9 (i think) are essential, while the remaining 13 can be made up from those 9. As bodybuilders we want to supply our bodies with all 22 so they can be put to use straight away. Tuna is either missing, or very low in some amino acids, so it's best to eat another protein source with it to get a better (more complete) spread of aminos. Same goes for any none animal sources of protein such as legumes.

You could also add amino acids to each deficient meal. I sometimes use Extreme Aminos.


----------



## simon_a1466867920 (May 11, 2004)

Cool, I didn't know that. I take these multi vitamins that have amino acids in them too. What is a Legume?

Cheers Pete!

Si

8)


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

peas, beans and pulses are legumes.

You may not be getting much in the way of aminos in those multi vits though, plus the idea is to take them with meals, whereas with multi vits you're probably just taking them once or twice a day.

Click on the Extreme banner at the top of the main page and go to the supplement section-see what it says about Aminos, they're only cheap!


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

I'll save you the bother, here's what it says....

Amino acids are what the body breaks protein down into after we eat them, there are 22 of them present in the human body but very few solid foods offer the full range of aminos, this is where Extreme Aminos come in. Designed to be taken with solid protein sources like fish or poultry to improve the amino acid profile of the protein.

Extreme Aminos are a convenient easy to carry protein source which requires no mixing, perfect for keeping in the car or a drawer at work so your body needs NEVER end up in a catabolic state through not having access to easy to take protein.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Never new any of that. just thought thought protein was protein.

Learn sumat everyday!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

un-salted cashuew nuts are gd for protine and carbs all in 1 and re healthy


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

if you guys want to know the works about proteins and amino acids the best person to speak to is extreme. believe me he knows his stuff, especially on this subject.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

never new that about protein being incomplete 

this is one of the main sources of protein for me,some times 8 cans a day,

still got very big on it 

does anyone no what aminos tuna is missing?


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

If you go to

www.nutritiondata.com

it has the all the nutritional values (including essential amino acids) of just about every food you can think of


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

cheers for that c130 

that sites amazing,ive added it to my favourites

cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

i heard beans were not complete protein sources but never tuna

are you sure about that, i've chatted to many about this sort of stuff and i've never been told that tuna was an incomplete source, many recommended as 1 of the best sources of protein


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

thats exactly what i thought godfather. when i read this thread.

maybe we ought to have a poll on which protein people think is best?

what do you think?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Eggs are the most complete protein available, the human body has 22 aminos in it and so does eggs.

Chicken + turkey have around 18 aminos (as does most whey), the body can only digest 20 aminos from food and the other two are assembled with the aid of enzymes which join four aminos to form the remaining two.

This is why it is good to have 2 protein sources at each meal if poss, example steak and chicken, tuna and egg.

Even some veg have good protein content, examples are peas, beans are both pretty good. I personally always liked beans and tuna together.

This is where doing you homework really counts, every meal must count if you want to REALLY want to stick on some tissue, because when you eat a poor amino acid profile meal you are wasting an opportunity to grow to your full potential.


----------

